# got no BREW for my ING



## tftfan (Jun 21, 2013)

cleaning up a couple beers and see that one of the bottles is missing the BREW. Thought it was cool so I took a few pics.


----------



## tftfan (Jun 21, 2013)

.


----------



## tftfan (Jun 21, 2013)

.


----------



## tftfan (Jun 21, 2013)

anyone have bottles like this ? Thanks


----------



## madman (Jun 21, 2013)

thats interesting cool find


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 21, 2013)

Cool mold failure! It sucks when the gaffer gets the hiccups.. lol


----------



## tftfan (Jun 23, 2013)

Must have ben a bad day at the bottle plant. Or maybe they was all drunk. Take the tool away from that guy !


----------



## tftfan (Jun 23, 2013)

.


----------



## tftfan (Jun 23, 2013)

Cant get a good pic, that neck is messed up. []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 23, 2013)

..musta been texting while tooling..


----------



## treeguyfred (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah, cool find! I do have a bottle in a box somewhere that reads on the back, THIS BOTTLE NOT TO ....  ..OLD . It's a N.J. blob top beer. If I find it soon, I'll send a pic to Jim to post here.
 Fred


----------



## tftfan (Jun 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> ..musta been texting while tooling..


 [] OOOOps ! not again .


----------



## tftfan (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice, like to see that ! 


> ORIGINAL:  treeguyfred
> 
> Yeah, cool find! I do have a bottle in a box somewhere that reads on the back, THIS BOTTLE NOT TO ....  ..OLD . It's a N.J. blob top beer. If I find it soon, I'll send a pic to Jim to post here.
> Fred


----------

